# cicadas



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 14, 2007)

was just sitting here on the computer ,when i heard a big bang on the window.

i went outside to have a look and found a cicada.

i can remember in primary school we used to catch them and some kids would sell them

with certain colours worth more

who else used to do this?

this one is i have here is the green form of the species _Cyclochila australasiae_ 
_Cyclochila australasiae_
 Green Grocer
 Yellow Monday
Chocolate Soldier
Blue Moon
Masked Devi

_Macrotristria angularis_
Cherrynose or Whiskey Drinker

_Tettigarcta crinita_
Hairy Cicada

_Pauropsalta extrema_
Typewriter

_Lembeja paradoxa_
Bagpipe Cicada

_Cystosoma saundersii_
Bladder Cicada

_Aleeta curvicosta_
Floury Baker

_Aleeta curvicosta_
Redeye
Cherryeye

Anapsaltoda pulchra

Golden Emperor

_Arenopsaltria fullo_
Sandgrinder

_Arunta perulata_
White Drummer

_Macrotristria godingi_
Tiger Prince [

_Thopha saccata_
Double Drummer

_Psaltoda plaga_
Black Prince

_Tamasa tristigma_
Brown Bunyip


----------



## MatE (Nov 14, 2007)

Bass love eating them lol.We used to get the green grocers in sydney they were heaps bigger than the others but we dont get them up the coast well havent seen any.Noisy little blitters.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 14, 2007)

australian cicadas are the loudest insects in the world 120db up close

so that is loud LOL


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

We gets thousands of black princesses and not many of the other varieties. I love seeing the big greengrocers. Their is a pretty nice red brown variety but they are also pretty rare.


----------



## MatE (Nov 14, 2007)

PiMp said:


> australian cicadas are the loudest insects in the world 120db up close
> 
> so that is loud LOL


Not as loud as my stereo lol


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 14, 2007)

grimbeny said:


> We gets thousands of black princesses and not many of the other varieties. I love seeing the big greengrocers. Their is a pretty nice red brown variety but they are also pretty rare.




i was reading the black princes only breed on she oak trees and you dont see them in the citys as much but around rivers where she oaks grow


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

thats interestinting, and i dont think it is completly true. Their are several trees in my yard which get covered by them in the thousands. I live pretty close to the bush (In berowra ie outskirts of sydney) but we definatly get them on other trees than sheeoaks.

I dont know though their might be some truth to that.


----------



## Leigh (Nov 14, 2007)

the sound is relaxing in a weird, im-a-loser sorta way... get lots around here, im not sure of types, but we find the odd shell/skin thing around the place.
Josh


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 14, 2007)

Hmm very interesting, thanks for brining that up Snake, I googled them and it appears what i thought was a black prince is in fact a red eye(which is also completly black except the eye).


----------



## darkangel (Nov 14, 2007)

i hadn't seen them for ages but i saw one today at work but it was only cos the kids decided to jump on it


----------



## Brettix (Nov 14, 2007)

Get the big tiger princes down here.


----------



## cris (Nov 14, 2007)

They are good herp/fish food, i used to be scared of them when i was really young for some reason, especially the larvae, they were just so evil and you could tell they were planning an attack of some sort(well so i thought at the time) :lol:


----------



## Viridae (Nov 15, 2007)

Only ever seen black ones.


----------



## JasonL (Nov 15, 2007)

Cicadas are found in many parts of the world, each has many varieties. Common names get very confusing as most of them are made up by 10 year olds, as far as I'm concerned black ones with red eyes are Black Princes, and they will breed on normal gum trees ect, though they do prefer bushy areas (the Shire is chokkas with them). Rob, you forgot about "Tom Thumbs" the mini cicadas that always appear before the others. My Fav, and the one that had the highest pull at my school was the gaint Double Drummer, these were by far the largest cicada and very rare in my area, ( I have only caught one  ) I used to go and collect them emerging from the ground each night, then stick them on the blinds in my bedroom, and wake up to find them all drying their wings, these days I feed them to my beardies.....10 crickets in every one.


----------



## Viridae (Nov 15, 2007)

JasonL said:


> the Shire is chokkas with them



Do you live in middle earth?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 15, 2007)

some would say that


----------



## shiregirl (Nov 15, 2007)

JasonL said:


> (the Shire is chokkas with them.


 

There is plenty around the shire at the moment.
I recently saw a lady with one caught in her hair screaming the typical phrase "there in my hair" up in arms!!


----------



## ando611 (Nov 15, 2007)

I work in Nowra on the South Coast of NSW and there's been heaps of them lately. I can hear them right now outside my window.


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Nov 15, 2007)

you will hear different ones in different stages through out summer,
they only live a few weeks as an adult


----------



## noni (Nov 27, 2007)

occasionally my chooks used to try and eat the greengrocers if they were silly enough to be sitting on the ground, but they'd start the buzzing noise and scare the crap out of the chooks lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Nov 27, 2007)

We get heaps on the mornington peninsula, Big green ones and smaller brownish ones.
All make great tucker for herps, frogs, birds and humans..


----------



## chickenman (Nov 27, 2007)

i have the green grosser thingy ones around my house  they are dam noisey... especially when they are getting attacked by something  and we have bunches of little ones at my school and we used to steal all the shellls from the forest thing at the back of the school wehn we were little


----------



## warren63 (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember when i was a kid there semed to be thousands of cicadas during summer but doesnt seem to be as many these days, was it just being a kid that i thought there was a lot more then actually existed


----------



## hazzard (Nov 27, 2007)

The kids and I go nymphing on hot nights and bring them home and hatch them on the lounge.

This year so far we have had, green grocers (green form) yellow mondays, masked devils, chocolate soldiers, double drummers, black princes, and floury bakers. We generally get tigers and cherry nose's as well come late December.

They are a fun insect for a kid to watch the metamorphosis process!


----------



## grimbeny (Nov 27, 2007)

The other day i saw a green grocer, a large browny peach one and a black red eye all on the same tree. I felt privelidged. LOL usually only get the red eyes arround here.


----------



## herpie boy (Nov 27, 2007)

i didnt know there we so many different kinds,they sound like names for fire crackers. i only use to get the green ones as a kid, i found one the other day and wish i could find more,great herp food.but almost to good looking to feed,.


----------



## Joshua VW (Nov 27, 2007)

As far as I knew (until I read this thread) you only got Cicadas and that was it, I guess not.

I've never really actually looked at cicadas close up but I hear them a lot.
Cicadas don't like me, whenever I go near one it flies at me and doesn't give me a very good look.


----------



## Magpie (Nov 27, 2007)

in WA you only get little brown ones


----------

